# Advantage II or Frontline Plus / Your Pick ?



## brotheral (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello friends..
It's time once again to purchase topical flea treatment for the 3 boys.They go in and out "at will" here in the country. I've used advantage with good success, but wonder if I should consider Frontline plus.
The only reason is that Frontline lists Tick control also. We haven't had tick problems with them, but should I consider the added protection ?
What has worked best for you ?? 
Thanks... AL in "Almost Heaven" West Virginia :wink


----------



## ragdoll (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, just taken a stray in who was infested with fleas, im currently using Frontline and have found fleas on her once 2 days after treatment but nothing since. Its really hard to get Advantage over here in the UK with out a vets help so Frontline is good enough for mine.
My dad also used Frontline on his dogs for tick and i works really well they pick them up all the time when in the woods so it works for us.


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

I like Revolution. I don't believe it takes care of ticks, so it might not be ideal for a country kitty.


----------



## brotheral (Feb 18, 2007)

*More Feedback PLEASE*

:wink Come on Folks.... What Flea treatment do you use ?/ And Why....
Thanks.. BrotherAL


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wish I could help but I don't use any. My guy is indoor only and I figure if he's not broke, don't fix 'em. I'll wait until I see evidence of fleas before I start putting stuff on him. 

Where in WVa are you? I went to college in Bluefield, Va.


----------



## champagne1962 (May 21, 2011)

I use Revolution. It does work on ticks and also prevents heartworms as well which is good for the coast here as we are unindated with mosquitos.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I have seven indoor/outdoor cats. They pick up ticks all season and fleas too sometimes. I routinely use Frontline for ticks. Frontline did not work so well on a flea infestation that happened last year. I picked up Advantage (cheaper) and it did a great job.

I also dust my cats with food-grade diatomaceous earth (harmless - they can lick it) and have seen fewer pests overall.


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

I use Revolution for mine. They're both indoor kitties but they get it mostly to prevent heartworm and earmites. I don't expect fleas and ticks on the little monsters.


----------



## def kitty (Mar 1, 2011)

It is recommended to switch treatments so that fleas don't become immune to one chemical. 

I use Frontline one month and Advantage the other.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I just had Sasha treated with Frontline. The Vet chose it and administered it. I saw fleas jumping ship after 2 hrs after application. They are still dying off. I don't have experience with other though...sorry.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I use whatever I can get for free! LOL! I rotate between Frontline and Revolution with advantage if I can get it. I think the advantage works best for fleas, with frontline second. Revolution is the least effective against fleas by far in my experience, but it does all that other stuff. For an outdoor cat, I would use Frontline as ticks can be pretty nasty to deal with. Better safe than sorry. You don't need to worry about product immunity. That only happens in a closed gene pool/pupulations. You aren't going to find that kind of setting in the wilds of West Virginia. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Frontline - plain Frontline, not Frontline Plus, because as far as I understand, it is the ONLY flea product that is not absorbed systemically into the cat's body, and that's a significant concern of mine.

Laurie


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

Frontine. My cats are indoor, but I live in an huge apartment building with carpeting everywhere. In the past few years, they have allowed pets, and we have tons of small to medium sized dogs running around here. I have lived in apartments before where my indoor cat has gotten fleas from similar circumstances.


----------



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

Revolution for my indoor kitty for the added heartworm protection


----------



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

Revolution is being used on my two right now.


----------



## Buggzter (Jun 28, 2011)

Frontline here for now. Not to sure if I'll stick with it, as my great aunt has a major flea issue in her house with her cat Middy and the fleas aren't responding to the frontline too well. TBH, I don't want to go over to her house anymore to help with the fleas since I now have Smudge...

Fleas like taking rides on me and family when we leave Aunt Nell's house. Not a problem when we didn't have Smudge. Now it is.  So we're likely going to rotate for awhile with both Middy and Smudge in the hopes that there are few problems.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The vet gave Prince Revolution, I guess now, from reading this thread, it's because of the climate conditions here.


----------



## scrubpup (Apr 18, 2011)

I used advantage about a year ago and it worked well.
Now that its summer again, its major flea activity time and I went to Costco and tried frontline plus. It didn't seem to work very well. Was noticing fleas even 5 days after application.
I ordered advantage from petco online (really cheap) and just recieved it and applied to kitty today. Hope it works like I remember from last year.


----------

